# What is the prefect shallow water river boat?



## cddogfan1

What is the perfect shallow water river boat?  I have a 1652 G3 with a 60hp Yahama.  But lattely have not been able to use it much here in the Oconee where I live.  So I have been giving alot of thought as to my options.  Should I convert it from a prop drive to a jet drive?  I have even thought about selling the whole rig and buying something with a mud motor (MudBuddy or Gator Tail).  What do you guy think?  If the things continue like they have the last few years it is something all of us river fisherman will have to think about if we want to spend much time on the river.


----------



## Wire Nut

I had a jet drive on a 1648 Grizzly.  It ran in next to no water.  My buddy had a 17' Wooldridge with a 115 hp jet.  Thats the baddest river boat I've ever been in.  Look at their website, wooldridge boats.com.  They're made in Alaska, but you can find some around the Atlanta area for sale.  I wouldn't be suprised if Trent Palmer had one he wanted to sale.


----------



## cddogfan1

Jeremy what hp was on your Grizzly?  I have had some concerns that the 60 hp once converted to Jet would not be enough.  I have been told that I will lose about 30% if I make the conversion.  Any thoughts.


----------



## CardsFan

We bought a Outlaw Lynx last Christmas from Bill Conner at Etowah Marine jets in Rome.  Bill _knows _jet boats.   The specs on our boat are pretty extreme: but you can scale it to your needs.  We pretty much don't have to worry about stumps and trees (as I can attest to!), and can take a head on hit with a rock without punching a hole in it (as I can also attest to!):

18 ft, with 2 foot rear deck extension
5051 sides
1/2" 6061 keel
3/8" 6061 wing
6061 stingers
Steel intake guard
Log guard
5/8 " teflon
5/8" teflon keel guard
Merc 240 Sport jet

It will run in 2" of water, but the down side is it'a a bear to drag over shoals!

PM me if you want to get in contact with Bill.


----------



## fairweatherfisherman

River Smallies has one of the three best watercraft forums around - for both jet boats and kayaks.  Get a logon there and dig through that forum.

http://forums.riversmallies.com/forums/index.php?showforum=20


----------



## HMwolfpup

Best one I've seen is Danny Leigh's boat.  I believe it's a Snyder.  It is a jet prop, don't know how long it is, but it's a nice ride and we went through some shallow water.


----------



## mini30

*Boat*

That's Danny Leigh's half boat!


----------



## Randy

Kayak!


----------



## muddy_feet

About a 18ft gatortrax with a 6500HD, level one kit, big blade prop, muffler system.....

You could cut a tree down with it then drive over it.


----------



## MudDucker

Here is the boat you need:

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=102952


----------



## Hunt&Fish

*River Boat*

The boat you need will be dictated by where you will run it. If you want to run the Etowah you need a rock proof boat, i.e at least 0.125 " hull with 3/8" to 1/2 " polymer layer on the bottom. A custom built Snyder would fit the bill. However, if you will run more moderate shoals you might consider what I've got. A 1860 G3 tunnel hull jet with 90/65 Yamaha 4 stroke jet. I run the Hooch below Buford Dam and the Cumberland below Wolf Creek Dam. I have run the Flint below Lake Blackshear--those stealth shoals made of black rock are murder unless you know the water.
Check with HD Marine in Buford, Ga for a price on a G3 package. They treated me right and they've got a top notch Yamaha mechanic--I've had no need for a mechanic yet after 1 1/2 years of running.


----------



## Wire Nut

cddogfan1, i had a 60 hp yamaha.  it would run 28 mph gps.  not a top fuel drag boat, but would run up a river plenty fast. it was scaled down to 40 hp once the foot was changed.


----------



## chattahoochee

muddy you know what you're talking about. how about a 1750 gator trax with a huntdeck and a mudbuddy 45. rigged for a cast and blast.


----------



## monroejoe

I have a team weldbilt 17 ft with a 60 inch bottom with the jet tunnel and a 6 degree bottom, I am running a 75 HP evinrude jet and I love it. I do wish I had the new Polimar bottom coating. I have talked to the factory rep for the polimar com. and he says that around the first of the year they will be able to coat any boat and that will be great. Also my hull thickness is .125 5021 alum.


----------



## crackerdave

I'm with Randy- kayak !


----------



## cddogfan1

Sound like the general opinion is for the jet over the mud motor.  Also Does any body have any opinions if I will be ok by just swappping out my prop for a jet pump.  My boat does not have a tunnel.  Or do you all think I just need to sell my boat and start from scratch.  Of courese I would rather just modify my current boat because of cost.


----------



## Hunt&Fish

*Changing Prop to Jet*



cddogfan1 said:


> Sound like the general opinion is for the jet over the mud motor.  Also Does any body have any opinions if I will be ok by just swappping out my prop for a jet pump.  My boat does not have a tunnel.  Or do you all think I just need to sell my boat and start from scratch.  Of courese I would rather just modify my current boat because of cost.



Take a look at outboardjets.com. Lots of good info there and outboard jets makes the lower units for all outboard motors. A friend of mine put one on a 50 Johnson mounted on a 17' Lowes ( 1980's vintage ) and it worked OK. It all depends on the weight vs HP comparison. You've got to have enough HP after the conversion to jet to get your fully loaded boat up on plane or the conversion is definitely not worth it.You'll also need to install a jack plate to lift the motor about 6 ". Don't know the prices today. My friend did his conversion for under $3000 about 3 years ago.
On the other hand if you won't be running over rocks maybe a mud motor is all you'll need. I'm not familiar with the Oconee.


----------



## stev

jeremy sharpton said:


> I had a jet drive on a 1648 Grizzly.  It ran in next to no water.  My buddy had a 17' Wooldridge with a 115 hp jet.  Thats the baddest river boat I've ever been in.  Look at their website, wooldridge boats.com.  They're made in Alaska, but you can find some around the Atlanta area for sale.  I wouldn't be suprised if Trent Palmer had one he wanted to sale.


trent just sold one he had .one of many that he has i should say.You know him the way i do.Buys and sells.Just never know what trent is gonna have.


----------



## cddogfan1

Anybody else have any opinions.


----------



## kscoggins

Lots of factors,  $$$$$$, What river and conditions?? Etc.

Outlaw makes a nice one I have heard(cardsfan has a Lynx I believe) and RiverPro makes a nice inboard jet riverboat.
http://www.riverpro-boats.com/


----------



## muddy_feet

Funny thing is to watch one of those jet boats suck up an icebag.....


----------



## cddogfan1

Just got back from my local boat dealer.  I tried to get some information from him on a jet set up.  I was wanting to get a price on a welded john boat with a jet tunnell and a jet outboard.  All they did was try and talk me out of it.  They kept recomending a john boat with a regular outboard and a prop tunnell.  Now I am really confused.  I want it for the oconee river here in Dublin.  We have a few rocks and sandbars.  North of dublin more rocks further south you go less rocks more sand bars and logs.  River has been averaging between 1' and 2' all summer here.  Do you guys think I will be satisfied with this set up or should I still try and go with a jet.


----------



## MOTS

I assume Dublin Marine is the dealer you are talking about? I bought a Alumacraft/30hp from them once. They are probably telling you right, especially in the Oconee, it's a very unforgiving river! I know they could hook you up with a Carolina Skiff in the 14 foot range with a 9.9-20hp with stick steering on it. It would go about as shallow as you can get. I'm down here on the end of the Oconee, we set out some limb lines with a 12ft Jon/6hp and was hitting stuff like crazy a few weeks ago.


----------



## Festus

Gheenoe or River Hawk....


----------

